# [RISOLTO]2 schede di rete:solo 1 carica il modulo del kernel

## digu

Ciao a tutti.. ho due schede di rete D-Link DGE-530T, comprate a distanza di tempo una dall'altra.

Quando ho montato la seconda ho notato che entrambe vengono rilevate:

```
lspci
```

```
...

00:07.0 Ethernet controller: D-Link System Inc DGE-530T Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev 11) (rev 11)  <== scheda nuova

00:08.0 Ethernet controller: D-Link System Inc Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev 11)   <== scheda "vecchia"

...

```

ma solo quella che avevo installato in precedenza riesce a caricare il modulo del kernel, skge.

Ho provato a compilare il supporto per la scheda all'interno del kernel e non come modulo ma la storia non cambia.

Ho provato ad avviare la macchina con il cd di installazione minimale della gentoo e le due schede partono correttamente (aquisiscono ip via dhcp, ecc..)

Sapete darmi delle indicazioni  :Confused:  per risolvere questo problema?

Grazie in anticipo!

EDIT: vi posto cosa succede se provo ad avviare l'interfaccia eth1

```
 * Starting eth1

 *   Bringing up eth1

 *     192.168.100.7

 *     network interface eth1 does not exist

 *     Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)
```

----------

## randomaze

 *digu wrote:*   

> Sapete darmi delle indicazioni  per risolvere questo problema?

 

Controlla dmesg per vedere le segnalazioni che da il kernel quando carica il modulo della scheda. Potrebbe esserci un conflitto di IRQ o simili

----------

## digu

```
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

skge 1.9 addr 0xddfe8000 irq 17 chip Yukon-Lite rev 9

skge eth0: addr xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

skge 1.9 addr 0xddfe4000 irq 18 chip Yukon rev 1

skge eth1: addr xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
```

I due mac address sono diversi...

Non mi sembrano compaiano messaggi di errore... dimmi se ti puo' essere utile l'output completo di dmesg.

L'errore mi compare eseguendo:

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth1 start
```

Le info di debug di questo comando dove posso trovarle? In questo modo ci do un'occhiata e se ti/vi possono essere utili le posto

----------

## randomaze

 *digu wrote:*   

> Non mi sembrano compaiano messaggi di errore... dimmi se ti puo' essere utile l'output completo di dmesg.

 

No, effettivamente sembrerebbe di no.

prima di dare lo start della eth1 se fai:

```
ifconfig -a
```

cosa restituisce?

----------

## digu

 :Embarassed: 

```
eth2      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr x:xx:xx:xx:xx:x

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:17
```

La nuova scheda di rete viene istanziata come eth2..

Questa scheda sostituisce un'altra che in precedenza fungeva da eth1...

Esiste il modo di far vedere al sistema la scheda come eth1 e non eth2?

Grazie in anticipo.. e scusatemi   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Onip

è colpa di una regola di udev che serve a mantenere fissi i nomi dei device, a prescindere dall'ordine di caricamento dei moduli. /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules : guarda qui dentro.

Byez

----------

## digu

Grazie mille, randomaze e Onip ...

Siete stati disponibilissimi...   :Wink: 

----------

